# Saw a local cover band using auto-tune live



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

This past weekend in Port Colborne at their Canal Days Festival. Don't know who the band was but they were playing outside at a bar at the end of the road along the canal (West St, maybe). Anyway, got drawn in (as I always do by live music) and watched very impressed as five young guys preformed Gaga, Perry, Maroon 5, those LMAO guys. Very keyboard-heavy, not even sure I heard the 2 guitars. Drums were electronic and synched with lots of weird tones. What suprised me the most was that they used auto-tune (and some double-tracking) on just about every vocal. 10 minutes or so into the music you really began to notice the over-proccessing and how everything began to sound and feel the same.

Anyway, kudos to these guys for keeping with the times. I'm guessing they were making heavy use of that Antares/Tascam processor but I can't really say for sure. I'm not one for auto-tune but I sure wouldn't mind being able to double-track my vocals now and then.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, I can understand getting 'drawn in' ....... but once I am in a peeler bar ....... and it's obvious the boobs aren't real ..... then it kind of leaves me wanting to go hug a tree or something ......... something I can relate to.

(Vocal processors can be a lot of fun ........ as long as they do't get over-used ..... (like any effect) ........... or become a crutch to cover a lack of talent/work/preparation/professionalism, etc.)


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Today's technology has changed live music, and not always for the better. Just makes you appreciate that once upon a time, drums used to sound like drums, vocalists used to be able to memorize lyrics and sing in key/on pitch, and musicians could actually play with other musicians instead of tracks, loops or samples. While I embrace some modern technology as it's made life easier and more efficient, there's definitely some downsides involved. Bit of a Luddite/dinosaur I guess...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

If I want to hear technology at work I'll go to a DJ dance club. If I want to hear music I'll go to hear a live band. I never go to dance clubs. Dan Hick's "Canned Music" comes to mind.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Dan Hicks ..... there's a blast from the the past ...... (apologies for hijacking) ........ but, where's the money! ....... 


_Canned music, canned music, playing on the radio
Canned music, canned music, with out a doubt it doesn't go
Favorites on the jukebox are only half the show when it's
Canned music, canned music_


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Trouble is that if you wanna work you need to have the ladies shaking their little bottoms on the dancefloor. Maybe "Moves Like Jagger" is todays Mustang Sally.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Just spent my weekend at a celtic festival. No auto-tune there, just stellar chops and tons of energy.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

aftermidnight said:


> Well, I can understand getting 'drawn in' ....... but once I am in a peeler bar ....... and it's obvious the boobs aren't real ..... then it kind of leaves me wanting to go hug a tree or something ......... something I can relate to.
> 
> (Vocal processors can be a lot of fun ........ as long as they do't get over-used ..... (like any effect) ........... or become a crutch to cover a lack of talent/work/preparation/professionalism, etc.)


That was hilarious.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

aftermidnight said:


> Well, I can understand getting 'drawn in' ....... but once I am in a peeler bar ....... and it's obvious the boobs aren't real ..... then it kind of leaves me wanting to go hug a tree or something ......... something I can relate to.QUOTE]
> 
> ...i can relate to that!


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

It's part of playing that sort of music, just the same as using a flanger on Spirit of Radio and a phaser on Aint Talkin Bout Love.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

kat_ said:


> It's part of playing that sort of music, just the same as using a flanger on Spirit of Radio and a phaser on Aint Talkin Bout Love.


Yes.

It's not my style of music nor would I be happy about the workload the guitarists were getting. It just pleased me that the next generation would be able to have live music. Honestly, I doubt that any one shaking their butts and singing along that day would have wanted to see me sing Margueriteville for the millionth time. There was a time in the past when I had "my music" and now is the time that they have theirs.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

gtone said:


> Today's technology has changed live music, and not always for the better. Just makes you appreciate that once upon a time, drums used to sound like drums, vocalists used to be able to memorize lyrics and sing in key/on pitch, and musicians could actually play with other musicians instead of tracks, loops or samples. While I embrace some modern technology as it's made life easier and more efficient, there's definitely some downsides involved. Bit of a Luddite/dinosaur I guess...


Last night in the car our radio was playing an oldies (late-50's?) set, and it struck me:- _those_ singers could 'hold a note', that is, they could actually _sing_, as opposed to talk, or yell off-key. Two names I recall hearing were Della Reese, and Johnny Mathis. Now, don't get me wrong, I'm not really a fan of either of them, or similar, but I've got to give them credit for their unfaltering sustain. You don't get that any more. Next time you hear bygone vocals, pay attention to the punctuation, and you'll get what I mean right away. You know, now that I think of it, maybe it conveys a more relaxed, less-hurried time when there was 'room' to make a note last.


----------

